# Good!! Cavachon Breeders Please Help!



## kspeed90 (Jan 14, 2016)

Hello,

I have been doing a lot of research into different breeds and cross breeds of dogs for a long time. I have finally chosen which i think will fit our family best. Cavachon's seem PERFECTO!! So then i moved onto researching them and breeders into more detail. I want this little pooch to have the best life possible but i want a breeder i can trust also that its had the best start in life and the breeders really care and are not just puppy farmers for the money.

I live in County Durham and the best ones i seem to find are further than 3 hours away if i need to i will travel but i just wondered if anyone had seen or heard of any really good breeders near to home?

I would love to hear from you all i am super excited to have an addition to the family.


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

Is there any reason you want this cross over a pure Cavalier or Bichon? 

It is very very hard to find a reputable breeder of this cross, namely because the Cavalier side will need various health tests prior to breeding, including an expensive MRI scan to rule them clear of syringomyelia. Very few crossbreeders will do this. I would not touch anything with a Cavalier in it unless it came from a reputable breeder to avoid heartbreak down the line.

I would look at pure Bichon's as they are generally a healthy long lived breed.


----------



## kspeed90 (Jan 14, 2016)

Thanks!

Everything i have read about them like the temperaments etc just really attract me to them and their gorgeousness of course. I am used to Springer Spaniels and Rottweilers and even though i LOVE both breeds individually. I have a small house now and I just wanted something loving, kind natured, smaller etc. 

Yeah i have read about that i have found a few breeders but they are really far down south. I might have to travel a little if i have my heart set on it. 

Thank you for your reply!


----------



## jamat (Jun 3, 2015)

I have a cavachon but I can't help with breeders as I got mine from a pet shop.

Before I get shot down in flames I would never do it again, but saying that I was able to see the puppy with its mother and I have all the relevant paperwork and vet checks to say he is healthy apart from the common eye problem that both Cavs and Bishons suffer from.

Its not a major problem and you just clean them gently every day and make sure the hair around their eyes are cut short so as not to irritate them. The problem is their tear ducts don't always form properly and they weep onto the fur round the eyes and tend to stain it a darker brown.

Here's Alfie by the way










He's now a year old and we wouldn't be without him, he's great company gentle and a total muppet.

He loves just being in the same room as you and will lay happily all day with you if you are busy. Saying that he also is happy to be on his own for quite a long time throughout the day when we are at work.

He loves other dogs and people but hates foxes. He is tolerated by our cat lol but loves nothing better than to lick near to death our house rabbit when she's out of her cage 

My daughter loves him to bits and he is great with her.

One thing you must keep on top of is grooming, a lot of sites say they are easy to maintain and not groom intensive. Take it from me, because of their cross they have two types of fur if you just use a normal brush on them why look all groomed and beautiful but underneath can still be totally matted.
Get yourself a good brush but also a long pronged metal comb. Use the comb to get to the under hair then the brush to finish off.

Once every two or three days will keep the fur in top order though my daughter brushes him every night just after she's washed his eyes.

another good bit of advice I was told that seems to work for Alfie is to feed him filtered water rather than tap, not sure how but it seems to reduce the eye weeping problem m and fur staining.


----------



## kspeed90 (Jan 14, 2016)

Hello

Awwww that's exactly why I want his breed I love grooming so that wouldn't be a problem. Thank you for the tips it will be really helpful when I track my furry friend down. 

Just need to find one now. Hehe. 

X


----------



## jamat (Jun 3, 2015)

Good luck hope you find a good breeder and a lovely puppy.

Alfie at 8 weeks


----------



## kspeed90 (Jan 14, 2016)

Awwww he's adorable! 

Thanks me too! 
Xx


----------



## jamat (Jun 3, 2015)

Not sure if this would be of any help to you but you could have a look here

http://www.cavachons.co.uk


----------



## kspeed90 (Jan 14, 2016)

jamat said:


> Not sure if this would be of any help to you but you could have a look here
> 
> http://www.cavachons.co.uk


I have already looked on here thanks! They have no litters soon thanks for trying though! X


----------



## jamat (Jun 3, 2015)

kspeed90 said:


> I have already looked on here thanks! They have no litters soon thanks for trying though! X


thats ashamed but they say on their website they are happy to recommend other ethical breeders to you if you were to ask


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

jamat said:


> another good bit of advice I was told that seems to work for Alfie is to feed him filtered water rather than tap, not sure how but it seems to reduce the eye weeping problem m and fur staining.


It's because tap water is high in Iron

"Provide your pet with fresh, filtered drinking water instead of tap water, which is often high in mineral content or iron and other impurities, including chlorine and fluoride, which are toxic to pets."

http://healthypets.mercola.com/sites/healthypets/archive/2014/11/12/pet-tear-staining.aspx


----------



## jamat (Jun 3, 2015)

MiffyMoo said:


> It's because tap water is high in Iron
> 
> "Provide your pet with fresh, filtered drinking water instead of tap water, which is often high in mineral content or iron and other impurities, including chlorine and fluoride, which are toxic to pets."
> 
> http://healthypets.mercola.com/sites/healthypets/archive/2014/11/12/pet-tear-staining.aspx


Thanks for that  now I know why I was told it cheers


----------



## 3dogs2cats (Aug 15, 2012)

kspeed90 said:


> I have already looked on here thanks! They have no litters soon thanks for trying though! X


Hi, I have not looked at the link but if they tick the right boxes for you regarding health tests etc. then it would be best to wait until a suitable litter is planned.
I would say that about any dog, pedigree or cross. It is far better to wait for the right litter than just take what is available.

I am of the belief all puppies are produced because humans want them. It does not matter if you require a cross breed or pedigree the same rules apply.
Do your research the Chavachon down the road may or may not be like anything you end up with, likewise the sweet little Bichon down the road may not be what you end up with either! Dogs have traits but they are also individuals, read up on the needs and characters of all breed interested in but be prepared you may not end up with a dog with the character you expect. Ensure all health tests are in place, Cavaliers are not a healthy breed, like I have said I have no problem with breeders producing puppies that the public wish to own, all breeders do this, the problem is when the fact a pup will sell and making as much profit as possible is put above the welfare of the dog.

I am sure you would not wish to support unethical breeding, so take your time in getting your puppy regardless if you choose a cross or pedigree.


----------



## Pappychi (Aug 12, 2015)

I am with @labradrk here, it is so hard to find a decent breeder of Cavaliers who are producing healthy little dogs whilst maintaining a good breed type. I personally only know of one who I would a 100% have a dog from, there may be others but that's just me. It is therefore unlikely that anybody producing well bred and healthy Cavaliers will be allowing them to go to people who wish to crossbreed (the screening process for a decent breeder is lengthy, although some do slip threw the net) thus the foundation stock behind most Cavachons are not the best.

If you like the look of the Cavachon but want a breed which is a bit more 'stable' there are several breeds that could fit the bill - Bichon for a start, Bolognese, Havanese and my personal favourite, the Lowchen. All of which have wonderful breed clubs which you can contact for more info


----------



## jamat (Jun 3, 2015)

To be honest I fine my Alfie to be very "stable". He is a fit and healthy cross breed who has been checked for all the problems associated with both parent breeds.

I agree there are bad breeders out there but to indicate that Cavachons are an unstable breed I feel is slightly unfair. 

There are as many pure breed breeders who will breed unhealthy dogs for profit as there are cross breed breeders. Its not the breeds that are unstable but the way they are bred


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

The only remotely half decent breeders I can find for this little cross is this one - http://www.cavachons.co.uk/ who I've linked to before.
If you're set on getting this type of dog I think you have to expect to travel a fair way for a well bred puppy.


----------



## Pappychi (Aug 12, 2015)

jamat said:


> To be honest I fine my Alfie to be very "stable". He is a fit and healthy cross breed who has been checked for all the problems associated with both parent breeds.
> 
> I agree there are bad breeders out there but to indicate that Cavachons are an unstable breed I feel is slightly unfair.
> 
> There are as many pure breed breeders who will breed unhealthy dogs for profit as there are cross breed breeders. Its not the breeds that are unstable but the way they are bred


I mean stable as in more established.


----------



## jamat (Jun 3, 2015)

Oh sorry totally misunderstood ... my apologies


----------



## Pappychi (Aug 12, 2015)

jamat said:


> Oh sorry totally misunderstood ... my apologies


No problem, that's the issue with the written word - its very hard to convey meaning .

I have some very interest views regarding dogs but this thread is neither the time nor the place


----------

